# Cigar King - Scottsdale, AZ 3-2-07



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Anyone going to this on Friday? I'm going to head over after work. Free cigars. :ss

Here's the blurb from the email they sent me.



> Join us this Friday, March 2nd, from 4-7 pm at Cigar King Scottsdale as we welcome a close friend of ours, Jose Blanco - Sales Director of La Aurora / Miami Cigar Co. to our store. Jose is one of the most charismatic, knowledgeable people in the tobacco business today. He and his family have a long history in the tobacco business and you will truly enjoy speaking with him. Jose will be here to talk to you and answer all of your questions about the Leon Jimenes and La Aurora cigars that we will be featuring during the event.
> - Each event participant will receive 1 complimentary Leon Jimenes or La Aurora 1495 cigar for attending.
> - We will have sandwiches from Meetballz and the usual array of beverages available too.


----------



## c-poc (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow... I would be there, but have basketball after work on Fridays. DANG IT!


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Here's a couple more I found at Don's Cigars. I would like to make that one with Rocky Patel on the 18th.



> Dons Cigars is having a cigar event, March 16th Hours 11:00 A.M. to 5:00 P.M.
> Promoted by Drew Estates - 25% off on full box purchases.
> 
> All welcome, come see what's new at Dons Cigars. The next cigar event will be
> ...


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

I get off work today at 3pm, so I should be over at Cigar King right at 4pm. I have a Cabela's ball cap that I'll wear if anyone else shows up and wants to know who I am. :ss


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Just got home. Got a free Leon Jimenez. They really pull a huge crowd at these things. I'd say there were at least 50 people there.

Oh, they had three boxes of CAO Vision on the rack. Had lights of some sort in the box that caught my eye. I've seen people inquiring to when these were going to come out. At $12.95 and up per various sizes, I passed on them.


----------

